# Convicts



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

my convicts laid quite a large numer of eggs yesterday as i was out! it was a supprise!
They are a browny color , how long will it take them to hatch or for me to no that they are fertilized?

cheers!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

They are fertilized. brown/yellow good, white bad. You have about 3 days from the time the eggs were layed before they hatch. another 2-3 days before they fry move around then another 3 or so days before they swim.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

cool, they have hacthed and the female have moved them, i think they are eatin tgheir yolk sacs


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

thats awesome..take come pics..i want to see some little babies


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

ok fish head, i havent bieng on for a while so they look more like fish now!


----------

